# Any strongman gyms Burton/Derby??



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi, does anyone know of any strongman gym's around Burton/Derby? I have googled it but nothing came up 

Any help would be brilliant. To people who don't know where Burton is its just north of Birmingham in the Midlands.

Thanks in advance


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Can't think of any in Derby, but has been a while since I have been back up there.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Can't think of any in Derby, but has been a while since I have been back up there.


Thanks for the reply anyway mate.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

In to see any responses.

I train the other side of Derby, the guy that owns/runs where I'm at is toying with the idea of having the level below the gym as the current tennent might be moving out and turning that into a strongman training area, but its just an idea at the minute, its going to be a while before any thing happens, if any thing happens that is..


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> In to see any responses.
> 
> I train the other side of Derby, the guy that owns/runs where I'm at is toying with the idea of having the level below the gym as the current tennent might be moving out and turning that area into a strongman training area, but its just an idea at the minute, its going to be a while before any thing happens, if any thing happens that is..


Where abouts do you train mate?? I used to live towards Borrowash/Draycott area.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

http://www.ambervalleygym.co.uk/

Summercoats/alfreton mate.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> http://www.ambervalleygym.co.uk/
> 
> Summercoats/alfreton mate.


Your that side are you. Bit far for me lol.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Your that side are you. Bit far for me lol.


Probably a few miles to be fair,

I'll be interested if you find something in or close to Derby though, the gym I'm at is pretty much on my door step, but I wouldn't mind spending the odd Saturday morning elsewhere, especially if its somewhere with some dedicated strongman gear.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

No strongman gyms near me mg:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> Probably a few miles to be fair,
> 
> I'll be interested if you find something in or close to Derby though, the gym I'm at is pretty much on my door step, but I wouldn't mind spending the odd Saturday morning elsewhere, especially if its somewhere with some dedicated strongman gear.


Thats my thinking. I train at home but would like 1 day a week to have a go at some of the equipment.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Bump.....might be someone online now!!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Your that side are you. Bit far for me lol.


Probably will have to travel a bit to get there mate. I know the nearest place to me is a fair treck away and alot of people that compete have to travel to train.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Probably will have to travel a bit to get there mate. I know the nearest place to me is a fair treck away and alot of people that compete have to travel to train.


Oh right cheers mate. Will have a look further out then. Cheers


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Oh right cheers mate. Will have a look further out then. Cheers


You might be lucky and be near one but there isnt as many places to train strongman as i thought there would be.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> You might be lucky and be near one but there isnt as many places to train strongman as i thought there would be.


I am noticing that lol. Leeds should have loads they hold Strongman at the rhinos ground don't they??


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> I am noticing that lol. Leeds should have loads they hold Strongman at the rhinos ground don't they??


They have done yeah. As far as i know the nearest to me is wakefield going to have to start making the effort to go there once a month soon.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Have you had a look here.

http://www.uniquephysiquegym.co.uk/index.php?action=Facilities&page=58

Not a strong man gym but looks pretty good. Dumbells up to 70kg.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> Have you had a look here.
> 
> http://www.uniquephysiquegym.co.uk/index.php?action=Facilities&page=58
> 
> Not a strong man gym but looks pretty good. Dumbells up to 70kg.


Its full of jumped up little dickheads lol. They are packed all the time you can be waiting ages for some plates or dumbells. Thanks for the response though


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

gt down to matt griffs gym once a week in brum

top guy really could send you on the right track and think hes got all the kit there

failing that go on sugdenbarbell.com and ask there


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> gt down to matt griffs gym once a week in brum
> 
> top guy really could send you on the right track and think hes got all the kit there
> 
> failing that go on sugdenbarbell.com and ask there


Nice 1 big man. Hows it going mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@MattGriff how far is your gym from Birmingham New Street? Would love to come down in the next few weeks if possible.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Theres none in derby mate as far as I know, only Virgin, LA fitness, David Lloyds, DW and a few boxing/MMA ones which I guess arent what you are looking for


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

J H said:


> Theres none in derby mate as far as I know, only Virgin, LA fitness, David Lloyds, DW and a few boxing/MMA ones which I guess arent what you are looking for


I have heard of a place called atlanta gym but never been in.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> I have heard of a place called atlanta gym but never been in.


Same here. Not sure where it is though.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Saw it mentioned on this site

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/Gyms-in-Derby-m4289609.aspx


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

J H said:


> Theres none in derby mate as far as I know, only Virgin, LA fitness, David Lloyds, DW and a few boxing/MMA ones which I guess arent what you are looking for


Thanks for the reply mate. Looking for one with the equipment just to get a feel for it at 1st see how far I need to improve. Thanks for the reply though


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> @MattGriff how far is your gym from Birmingham New Street? Would love to come down in the next few weeks if possible.


About 5 miles, we are near enough next door to Lea Hall train station though if you are traveling by train.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> About 5 miles, we are near enough next door to Lea Hall train station though if you are traveling by train.


Ok then nice 1 mate. Will look in to it and see what I can do.

Cheers for the reply.


----------

